# 1-1/2 Steam Roller Long Term



## Jeff02 (Mar 15, 2010)

Live Steam came out with this build by Bill Harris in 1990, and ever since I first saw it I wanted to build it. I have decided to go for it and start making chips. I am in the process of getting my material and also trying to appropriate the funds for a NEW mill/drill and lathe capable of the task. My Sherline can handle the small parts but the larger ones will need a larger machine.

One change I am going to make is with the Boiler, the plans call for a steel boiler, fired with sterno. Im going to use Copper, fired with coal, other than that it will be built as in Live Steam. 

As mentioned it will be a LONG term project, I still have Elmers #41 to finish!


----------



## mklotz (Mar 15, 2010)

GREAT!

I'll be following this one closely, Jeff.

I "started" this project back in June of 2008 but got waylaid by a whole bunch of stuff, both shop and personal, and so have accomplished little beyond collecting some of the materials and building the motor mount. Just today I picked up the book in the shop and got to thinking about putting in a bit of work on it today.

Part of what got me restarted was I lucked into some worm gearing that I think I can use for the steering gear. The gears on this model are a major expense if you buy them. (The miter gear pair to drive the main roller are nearly $100 all by themselves.) I'll probably make the engine speed reduction gears myself.

Bill used two Stuart castings for the cylinders. I'm thinking of using one solid block of cast iron. The outfit (Power Model Supply) that supplied the gooseneck castings is out of business but I think I can carve those from plate on a rotary table. I'm planning on making the side channels of the frame from a single piece of aluminum box section.

Let me know if I can be of help. I've located an online source for the tubing for the two rollers and the box section to make the channels.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Very neat model.
I'm interested in watching this too.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 15, 2010)

My frames will be out of 1018, the gooseneck I will make from brass, and I already have a piece of 4 copper tubing just crying to be made into a boiler. The Wheels I am thinking of Speedy Metals


Looks like this weekend Im going to order some steel!


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Got some parts today.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 26, 2010)

I missed the first few posts but will look forward to following this one, good to see another road steam build.

Run an old file over the castings, I've heard of several being chilled lately would be a shame to take the edge off a decent cutter if you catch a hard spot.

Jason


----------



## Jeff L (Mar 26, 2010)

No worries with those castings they are old Stuart stock.


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 26, 2010)

A buddy of mine is building one of these and did the goosenecks from silver soldered fabrication. They turned out perfect.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 26, 2010)

xo18thfa  said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine is building one of these and did the goosenecks from silver soldered fabrication. They turned out perfect.



I had planned to do mine goose neck the same way. Use 1-64 Brass machine screws to hold it together for soldering then file off the heads.

Almost forgot I ordered my Gears today $132.00 worth! :-\

I also plane on using this for the main frame at $2.80 for 18 its worth a try.

Speedy Metals Look under "Channel"

Channel, A-36 Hot Rolled Steel
Dimensions: 
  A: 1-1/4"
  B: .500"
  C: 0.125"
Material: Steel
Grade: A-36
Shape: Channel
Finish: Hot Rolled


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeff L  said:
			
		

> No worries with those castings they are old Stuart stock.



Glade you found out where your casting went, I hope I do them Justus.

Thanks for getting them to me so Quick!


----------



## mklotz (Mar 26, 2010)

In the shower this morning I was thinking about the expensive bevel gears that are used to provide the final drive to the main roller. It occurred to me that they look a lot like the bevel gears used on the old hand-cranked drills. I happen to have one of those so I checked and they're very close. The big gear is 60 tooth instead of the 64 called out in the plans and it's OD is ~3.5" instead of the indicated 4". The small gear is close to the right size and has 15 teeth instead of the 16 called out in the print. Thus the 4:1 gear ratio is maintained and I think I'll be able to work around the dimensional differences.

Since these parts are very expensive if bought and difficult to make from scratch, you might want to check your old hand drills or even spend a little time at the swapmeets looking for one.

Another option for the frame pieces is to buy a length of this...

Sq. Tube 6063-T52 Aluminum

Dimensions:
  A: 1-1/4" SQ
  B: 1" ID
  C: .125" Wall

and split it with a slitting saw to make two pieces of correctly sized channel.


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 5, 2010)

Update.
 Today I received the metal I plan on using for the Side Members; all I have left in the way of parts are the Rollers.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 7, 2010)

While looking for something else I cam accross these pics of a part built model, may be of use

http://www.stationroadsteam.com/archive/2259/index.htm

Jason


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link Jason, Great pictures and a lot of inspiration.


----------



## mklotz (Apr 8, 2010)

> Almost forgot I ordered my Gears today $132.00 worth!



For my selfish benefit and the benefit of others who might want to build this, would you mind revealing where you pruchased your gears?

Did that price include the bevel ring gears for the final drive to the rear roller?


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.bostongear.com/literature/index.asp
Look under the "SEARCH" tab then use the drop down and go to "Distributor Locator"


http://www.hagemeyerna.com/homemain.aspx

ALL gears were purchased from Hagemeyer including the bevel ring gear for the final drive. They should show up sometime next week.


----------



## 1hand (Apr 8, 2010)

Jeff;

Very interesting project. I really dig the earth mover stuff. Sure wish I could fine some sort of steam shovel plans.

Matt


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 15, 2010)

Got my gears today for a total of $132.00






I just need to find time to start making chips!


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Jeff - have you had the chance to make any progress lately? Those gears look nice.


----------



## Jeff02 (Jul 28, 2010)

No,

I have been gathering the Steel and other parts that are needed and hope to have a new lath by august then maybe I can get started. I plan on starting with the boiler.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## deverett (Aug 7, 2010)

For the benefit of Jeff and Marv - and anyone else who is building or is thinking of building this interesting project, here is a link to pictures of a part built roller:

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u214/roller-guy/roller/

Some inspiration here, I hope.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Dave Great Link, this will keep my busy for the rest of the morning.


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 8, 2010)

I somewhat started this build. 
 Main Rod. 
This is probably a very unconventional way of doing things, but this is the First such rod I have ever built. Now I need to finish the other one.
The Rod its self is Alum the Bolts are Stainless Steel.


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Started to work on this project once again. 
Part F-11 Rear Bearing, planes called for ½ x 1 Brass but I had steel on hand so I used it and pressed some Bronze in for bushings. The next items to make will be F-12 another Bearing for the rear end and also F-13, a Bearing used in conjunction with F-11 both of this together makes the final drive assembly. After these are complete I think Ill start on the front end, the Gooseneck.

Started out with a hack saw removed as much as I could with it.





Then a 3/8 End Mill 





I used an Edge finder to get center #2 center Drill then a 1/4 drill and Bored to 1/2 the just a slight chamfer to help with pressing the bushing.









Heres the final part









Got a ways to go yet.


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 21, 2011)

I found a little inspiration

[ame]http://youtu.be/oPgtwTveU48[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/dq3pVsE6oYM[/ame]


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 28, 2011)

I started the other rear bearing assembly, now I just need to find my bearing material for the insert. I also started on some of the many nuts and bolts ill need for the project.


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did I say Long Term :big:
Still working on this, or should I saw would like to complete it!
today started on one of the Cylinders and Steam Chests today, and below are the results.





Rough casting





Surfaced top and sides with a Fly Cutter





Finished product.





Then I turned my attention to one of the Steam Chest glands, I thought it would be a good idea to drill and ream the Gland and chest together as one.





Im using my tool post to keep my die streight.





Now with Threads.





This is how I trued the head.





Finished Gland





Mounted the chest in my 4-jaw and addressed the ends, also threaded for the gland.





This is reaming the Chest and Glean together.





The Finnished product





A little over 3 hours to do both pieces, the Chest and the Cylinder.
Hopefully the next post wont take a year.


----------



## ProdEng (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never considered the alignment of the Steam Chest and gland holes before, thanks for the tip 

Jan


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 30, 2012)

In the shop early this morning and here are the results, Now I will need to do the same thing all over for the other cylinder.
I order enough metal to finish the engine last week and substituted 304SS where the planes called for CRS, it should be in by next week.
Ill keep you posted on the progress
Thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## starnovice (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Jeff, how is this project going?  I am really interested in seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## DavHJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe this thread will give me insperation to finish mine, I've been working on this for the last ten plus years. I have all the engine components done, all I have to do is assemble and mount then make the water tank and coal box. Oh I almost forgot the water pump too.
Dave


----------



## olympic (Sep 2, 2018)

Say, has anyone actually finished one of these? It would be nice to see some pictures....


----------



## kvom (Sep 3, 2018)

I have seen a couple of these models at shows.  Great project.


----------



## DavHJ (Nov 19, 2018)

November, 2018 

I just started to work on the steam roller again after a very long break. I had to take the engine apart it got rusty.  I have most of it back together again and turning smoothly. lets see how ;long I stay on it this time.

Dave


----------



## olympic (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, what's 5 1/2 years in the greater scheme of things?

You got pretty far along the first time, and it looks just fine. Let's hope you finish it now!


----------



## DavHJ (Jan 23, 2020)

almost done, all that is left is the water tank and coal box.


----------



## olympic (Jan 24, 2020)

That's great!
I've been collecting pieces for quite a while, too, but just before Christmas I was offered a completed roller that I couldn't refuse.
Unfortunately, the Christmas roller was dropped in shipping, but the shipper reimbursed me for the repairs, so all has ended pretty well:


----------

